# Please help me fix my stupid mistake?



## amarkham01 (Mar 11, 2010)

deleted post.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Just take them back home with you in a month and buy a 30-40 gallon tank or a 55 if you can afford it. You can actually find used 55 gallon tanks on Craiglist often for around $100. Yes, frozen English Peas (thawed) are a great way to solve gas problems with goldfish, but you have to make sure and shell them first.


----------



## amarkham01 (Mar 11, 2010)

deleted post.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

constant water changes. least 3 times a week in the amount of 50% of your tank. and yes. feedin them peas will cure the bouency problem. it might just be gas or constipation thats makin it hard for him to swim


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

A new tank is going to have big problems with ammonia, so the best thing to do is to change half the water every three days. That should solve most of your problems at the same time.

You can overdose on dechlorinator if it's the wrong kind. The old kind that uses sodium thiosulfate tastes absolutely horrible. Fish have a sense of smell and taste literally hundreds of thousands of times stronger than our own, so if it tastes so bad that one drop on your tongue will induce vomiting instantly, you can imagine what it does to your poor fishies. Luckily, most of the new brands don't use that stuff anymore. read the labels. Aside from that, it's not dangerous to overdose on it by a little bit, but 6 times the recommended amount is a bit much.


----------



## amarkham01 (Mar 11, 2010)

deleted post.


----------



## pinetree (Nov 29, 2009)

In addition to the advice above, you could try them on sinking goldfish pellet food, such as Hikari. That could help with their floating problems. Definitely don't overfeed.

If you intend to keep the fish, I also suggest getting a water test kit to test for pH, ammonia, nitrite and nitrate. This will help you know where you are in the cycle and treat the fish accordingly. Definitely keep up the frequent water changes.


----------



## amarkham01 (Mar 11, 2010)

deleted post.


----------



## pinetree (Nov 29, 2009)

I would do a big water change. It is probably ammonia toxicity. Make sure you dechlorinate the water before adding it back to the tank. Also it is good to make sure the water you add back into the tank is approximately the same tempurature that they're used to.


----------



## amarkham01 (Mar 11, 2010)

deleted post.


----------



## pinetree (Nov 29, 2009)

It is always possible that your fish have parasites or disease, but I suspect that this bottom sitting is being caused by poor water quality due to new tank syndrome. I wouldn't empty the tank and clean it all out because that will kill any biological filter that is beginning to form on the undergravel filter. I really suspect ammonia, or possibly nitrite poisoning is causing the bottom sitting. I would definitely recommend getting a test kit so you know your water parameters (API Master Freshwater test kit is what I use). You can step up the partial water changes to daily if necessary to control the toxicity. I would also feed sparingly since leftover food will rot and just increase ammonia. Also make sure your water conditioner treats for chlorine AND chloramine. Here is a link to causes and cures of bottom sitting in goldfish:
http://www.goldfishconnection.com/articles/details.php?articleId=145&parentId=12


----------

